# Case IH 895



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

How do you properly measure a pto shaft for say a mower? Mine is so twisted on the mower end that it will not collapse more than a couple inches. I want to buy a new one, and did not think about measurements. Brought one home, tag said 29 inches, put one end on mower, was connecting the quick connect to the tractor and heard "clunk" looked around and saw that the shaft had separated. So went back and the only one they had that was longer had quick disconnects at both ends. So how do I measure for the right one that I will evidently have to order?


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok no help there, how about this? Got the shaft and made about 2 passes, gearbox literally blew up. Was told that tractor and mower were mismatched horsepower wise. It has been recommeded that I get a smaller tractor. My problem is what do I ask in terms of price for what I have? It is a 1993 Case/IH 895. I think it is 75hp and everything works.


----------



## farmboy126 (Mar 26, 2012)

TFB, take a look at tractorhouse.com


----------

